# Lyft is fraud for Drivers



## Jassandha (Oct 24, 2017)

Lyft can deactivate to you for one wrong accusation.they don't care about drivers..it sucks.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

How is this different from Uber?


----------



## Jassandha (Oct 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How is this different from Uber?


Because Lyft stung me..it is bigger evil


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jassandha said:


> Because Lyft stung me..it is bigger evil


Lol


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Jassandha said:


> Because Lyft stung me..it is bigger evil


So curious, did you get de-activated from Lyft? was it a temporary ban, how many days?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lemme guess; too many cancelled rides....


----------



## Jassandha (Oct 24, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> So curious, did you get de-activated from Lyft? was it a temporary ban, how many days?


They deactivated me permanently because someone alleged that I was driving under influence of drugs or Alcohol.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah lyft is much more strict than uber in almost every aspect.


----------



## Jassandha (Oct 24, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Lemme guess; too many cancelled rides....


Nope


TheWanderer said:


> Yeah lyft is much more strict than uber in almost every aspect.


They don't listen to drivers..one random complain ...and you r gone..no hearing for drivers..


----------



## babaa (Apr 3, 2017)

Jassandha said:


> Nope
> 
> They don't listen to drivers..one random complain ...and you r gone..no hearing for drivers..


Lyft won't need to deactivate me, as I'll do it myself. I had a rider who actually went shopping for over 20 minutes. Total fee to take her there, wait, then back home was a little over 4 dollars. Why wouldn't she get another driver when done shopping. Why would Lyft allow such disrespect while they say they are for drivers. This caused me to lose money, time, prime time for others, just so Lyft can make their 2 cents. This practice is abuse of driver, by both Lyft and rider. If this happens to me again, Lyft can start recruiting baby's as future drivers because they will lose drivers little by little. 4 dollars for almost 40 minutes is sick. Someday lawsuits for abuse, and unfair practices will take the 2 cents they made. Tying drivers up creates surges for other drivers. Steal from one to make from another. Horrible. Every time I get mad at Lyft I out for weeks. Not interested. Plenty of jobs out there, flexibility of driving gets old real fast, especially with waiting. Not doing it, goodbye Lyft.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

lyft the land of neverending pools yoou cant stop.......until your car runs out of gas


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Jassandha said:


> Lyft can deactivate to you for one wrong accusation.they don't care about drivers..it sucks.


 Am sorry but what is news about post? The same holds true for Uber in any other company that employees and contractors such as us.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Am sorry but what is news about post? The same holds true for Uber in any other company that employees and contractors such as us.


Nah Uber has a habit of taking our side when a rider writes in , they are happy to adjust the fare and ignore any other stuff lol may be they will send a warning email or something but they don't jump to permanent deactivation.

Almost everyone they deactivate is reactivated after a trip to the green hub.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

babaa said:


> Lyft won't need to deactivate me, as I'll do it myself. I had a rider who actually went shopping for over 20 minutes. Total fee to take her there, wait, then back home was a little over 4 dollars. Why wouldn't she get another driver when done shopping. Why would Lyft allow such disrespect while they say they are for drivers. This caused me to lose money, time, prime time for others, just so Lyft can make their 2 cents. This practice is abuse of driver, by both Lyft and rider. If this happens to me again, Lyft can start recruiting baby's as future drivers because they will lose drivers little by little. 4 dollars for almost 40 minutes is sick. Someday lawsuits for abuse, and unfair practices will take the 2 cents they made. Tying drivers up creates surges for other drivers. Steal from one to make from another. Horrible. Every time I get mad at Lyft I out for weeks. Not interested. Plenty of jobs out there, flexibility of driving gets old real fast, especially with waiting. Not doing it, goodbye Lyft.


????? When you have a ride that has two stops, the first stop is short, meaning not over 1 - 3 minutes. You do not wait for someone to go shopping. Absolutely not. Tell the pax that you will not wait longer than x minutes. If they are not back , cancel the trip and leave. You are the one that is mis-interpreting the rule of the trip. Not Lyfts fault.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

babaa said:


> Lyft won't need to deactivate me, as I'll do it myself. I had a rider who actually went shopping for over 20 minutes. Total fee to take her there, wait, then back home was a little over 4 dollars. Why wouldn't she get another driver when done shopping. Why would Lyft allow such disrespect while they say they are for drivers. This caused me to lose money, time, prime time for others, just so Lyft can make their 2 cents. This practice is abuse of driver, by both Lyft and rider. If this happens to me again, Lyft can start recruiting baby's as future drivers because they will lose drivers little by little. 4 dollars for almost 40 minutes is sick. Someday lawsuits for abuse, and unfair practices will take the 2 cents they made. Tying drivers up creates surges for other drivers. Steal from one to make from another. Horrible. Every time I get mad at Lyft I out for weeks. Not interested. Plenty of jobs out there, flexibility of driving gets old real fast, especially with waiting. Not doing it, goodbye Lyft.


Lol, you are blaming Lyft for you being a fool?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Until recently, I was somewhat sceptical if this sort of thing was true. I thought surely there must be some type of investigation where each side can be heard.

Not long ago, I picked up one of the people that work at Lyft that do the deactivations, accidents, and complaints among other things. There is a large Lyft support center here in Nashville. I picked him up outside the support center at the end of the business day.

Among other things, he confirmed that they will permanently deactivate a driver based on a mere passenger accusation without recourse. I asked if there's anything a driver can do like take a drug test right away or something. He said no. Also they don't listen to the driver's response because sometimes they lie about it. He said that was unfortunate because sometimes pax lie about it to get a free ride. But that's the way it is.

Something to think about before investing or depending too heavily on this gig.

This has little to do with the law. In Tennessee for example, they are required to temporarily suspend if a rider *reasonably* believes something like this occurred. The word reasonably is in the law which means the rider must provide some type of reasonable justification for the complaint. This is only pending an investigation. They are also required to direct the passenger to file a police report.

What seems to happen is that there is no investigation just deactivation. Lyft apparently decides the driver who may have given 5,000 rides over 2 years is now too much trouble and liability for them based on someone's word.

What Lyft is doing is not what the law says they have to do (at least here but laws are similar elsewhere). They don't even conduct an 'investigation' as the law requires in any normal meaning of the word.

In case all the minds at Lyft don't have a dictionary handy here's what investigation means:

a searching inquiry for ascertaining facts; detailed or careful examination.​
Lyft's definition appears to be: flush the driver down the toilet upon receipt of complaint.

They have gone to the extreme in a selfish act of corporate self-preservation and throw anyone under the bus who may allegedly threaten it. These are not the driver-friendly people who have your back except to shoot you in it when it benefits them.

If you went into combat with people like this, you'd come back in a body bag. As soon as you came under enemy fire, they'd toss a grenade at you and run away. That's basically what they're doing.


----------



## Jassandha (Oct 24, 2017)

grams777 said:


> Until recently, I was somewhat sceptical of this sort of thing was true. I thought surely there must be some type of investigation where each side can be heard.
> 
> Not long ago, I picked up one of the people that work at Lyft that do the deactivations, accidents, and complaints among other things. There is a large Lyft support center here in Nashville. I picked him up outside the support center at the end of the business day.
> 
> ...


Lyft is bunch of con stars..they did not sent me my last week feedback summary


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This lack of investigation is my fear. I have over 5000 L rides but EVERY DAY i wonder if today is the day i will be deactivated. I have had 3 pax complaints about my dashboard camera, and the last one they warned me that one more complaint and I'm through.

Mind you, Lyft has NO policy against dash cams. And these complaints didn't say I did anything wrong, they just "dont like being recorded" but never told the driver. Amazingly I spoke on the phone with a rep in Nashville who told me don't worry, you wont be deactivated, it's all just a misunderstanding. My confidence in that verbal reassurance is zero. Nice guy tho.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

They haven't devised proper (cheap) methods to corroborate claims by riders, when they do, they will have an upper hand against Uber.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I came across this definition of reasonable suspicion in Tennessee DOT regulations. A rider by law must also reasonably suspect in the same way. This is likely what the state TNC law requires before a temporary zero tolerance suspension pending an actual investigation and direction to file a police report. It seems Lyft and probably Uber are glossing over the actual legal requirements and making up their own out of laziness or expediency.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ????? When you have a ride that has two stops, the first stop is short, meaning not over 1 - 3 minutes. You do not wait for someone to go shopping. Absolutely not. Tell the pax that you will not wait longer than x minutes. If they are not back , cancel the trip and leave. You are the one that is mis-interpreting the rule of the trip. Not Lyfts fault.


Yup. Not cancel but end ride there.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jassandha said:


> They deactivated me permanently because someone alleged that I was driving under influence of drugs or Alcohol.


My sister actually went through that and got reactivated a week later from safety team...hang in there. Make sure you use the Twitter rant also


----------



## Jassandha (Oct 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> My sister actually went through that and got reactivated a week later from safety team...hang in there. Make sure you use the Twitter rant also


I went to Sanfracisco Green Hub with my Drug tests but they refused to act.lyft is running by bunch of crooks


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jassandha said:


> I went to Sanfracisco Green Hub with my Drug tests but they refused to act.lyft is running by bunch of crooks


Funny thing is, I remember her showing me emails of them speaking to her like a little kid that got caught in school.....she doesn't even drink and got accused by mean Pax because he didn't like her. She travels a lot for work and picked up an airport ride and she told him he's running late and they could give his seat away and it happened to her. He told her to shut the F up!!!! Lol


----------



## defcon888 (Oct 10, 2017)

babaa said:


> Lyft won't need to deactivate me, as I'll do it myself. I had a rider who actually went shopping for over 20 minutes. Total fee to take her there, wait, then back home was a little over 4 dollars.


Why did you wait?. I would have dropped the PAX off and leave. I then would immediately contact Lyft and let them know the situation and the time of the ride.

I had a ride the other night....the guy got in the car, and I asked him where we were headed too. He told me (Milpitas) and we started the trip....I noticed that the mileage to get to where he wanted to go was twice the distance (should have been around 10 miles, but it said 19 miles). I told him my concern....he said, "no, that is where I want to go". So, we got to the final destination and he said "Hey, this isn't were I wanted to go". I said "I asked you and you said it was ok". I told him I would end the trip and since I was heading home in the direction we came, I wouldn't charge him...I know I know, I shouldn't have....but I am not a a-hole. He said "How can I get a refund?". I told him he would need to contact Lyft and take it up with them. He said he would when he got home. I asked him for his address and he showed me his phone with the address.....the idiot didn't have the city in the street address, so when he requested a ride, it chose a random city with that address....which was in Los Gatos. So, after I dropped him off, I immediately contact Lyft and gave them the time and the riders name and explained the situation and what I did. They wrote me back and thanked me and gave me $5.24 for my troubles.

Bottomline: Contact Lyft before the PAX contacts them.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they pay off the judges and Lawyers, instead og doing it right! Corrupt company.


----------

